# Skinny "bicep" boys Curling 40kg dumbells



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Out of interest,

I keep coming acrosss threads and posts relating to "skinny dudes in gym cheat curling 30-40kg dumbells" Usually with a comment "pr1cks" or [email protected] or an insult of some description!!!

*Again Read post carefully lets not go making up and answering questions that have not been asked!!!!*

Anyway, I dont care about whats more effective or what is best way or what a bunch of pr1cks they are blah blah

Its my view that anyone who can\does cheat curl that amount of weight prob does have a decent set of GUNS..

Probably more decent than majority of posters that [email protected] them off..

Remember this is NOT a form vs weight thread

BUT

I would genuinely like to see some vids of these so called bicep boys in action, see how poor their physiques really are, especially compared with form police

Over next few days, could anyone video some of these youths, rather than just scout you tube to try and prove a point..

There are usually many concurring comments, as such I expect many videos and Gym location info etc

Thanks in advance

Hulk reps available


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I struggle with 28kg to be fair for more than 6 reps, so 40kg would be tidy!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

This sounds interesting...just one concern. They might beat up on me if they see me recording them  U trying to get the majority of ukm a giant ass whooping?they gonna have huge gunnage and my puny arms won't be able to handle the thunder!!

Will see if I can manage anything lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have nothing against bicep boys at all, never have done, the only reason i slag them off because nothing is more annoying havin to kick the annoying bstards off the squat rack when I actually wanna use it for what it should be used for.

Apart from that Ive no problem, nor give a sh1t what anyone else does if im being really honest.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> This sounds interesting...just one concern. They might beat up on me if they see me recording them  U trying to get the majority of ukm a giant ass whooping?they gonna have huge gunnage and my puny arms won't be able to handle the thunder!!
> 
> Will see if I can manage anything lol


LOL

Obvioulsy I dont want to get anyone a clump..

If you have to, be innocently filmimg your training partner next to them, or do it sneakily

I dont expect you to blatently stand there filming going "fkin retard, wait till UKM get a load of you!!!"


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I know a few people who bench 140KG for reps but if they put 100KG on there back they would collapse :laugh:

I will keep an eye out for bicep boys with the camera though


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

andysutils said:


> nor give a sh1t what anyone else does if im being really honest.


quite agree, who gives a **** what anyone else does, your meant to be there working not scoping out what others are doing. Everyone has seen some bad ass form in their gym but most dont feel the need to discuss it on forums.

Bicep boys are an easy target, one of the groups newcomers find it easy to bag on, personally i would give them the benefit of the doubt and say at least they are in the gym in the first place. everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Its my view that anyone who can\does cheat curl that amount of weight prob does have a decent set of GUNS..


I don't think thats strictly true, i could "Curl" a 35kg by giving it a good kick and swing but my pipes are far from what i would call a 'decent set of guns'

As said before, i feel a d1ck taking pictures/vids of myself in the gym let alone others so i'm not sure i can be of much use there lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> quite agree, who gives a **** what anyone else does, your meant to be there working not scoping out what others are doing. Everyone has seen some bad ass form in their gym but most dont feel the need to discuss it on forums.
> 
> Bicep boys are an easy target, one of the groups newcomers find it easy to bag on, personally i would give them the benefit of the doubt and say at least they are in the gym in the first place. everyone starts somewhere.


 

You have missed the ENTIRE point of the the thread 

In your eagerness to subtly try and have a dig at me (calm down puppy, calm down with your tail wagging)

It has completely gone over your head!!

Thread is not actually a dig at "bicep" boys..

But I will let some of the more "intelligent" members explain, while you run along and go grab some "Cop On" tablets

ta ta


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> I keep coming acrosss threads and posts relating to "skinny dudes in gym cheat curling 30-40kg dumbells" Usually with a comment "pr1cks" or [email protected] or an insult of some description!!!
> 
> ...


Lol @form police


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I quite regularly use the oly bar to curl in the squat rack. Does this make me a 'bicep boy'?

I have to agree with the op. If you can curl a 40kg dumbell, with any type of form I would expect you would have a decent set of guns.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i get good few young lads in my gym,all they want is some help and advice,and

they really do appreciate it,its well worth giving them a few mins of your time.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> You have missed the ENTIRE point of the the thread
> 
> In your eagerness to subtly try and have a dig at me (calm down puppy, calm down with your tail wagging)
> 
> ...


not sure of you noticed or not but i wasnt talking to you, the clue was in the way i quoted the guy who i was agreeing with.

if i wanted to have a dig at you i would link you to the scottish thread

infact if you actually read my post you would get the impression that our views on this are aligned......

try not to be so quick to act the goat mate, not everyone is out to beat up on you.......


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't be possible. Long skinny biceps can curl a lot more weight than a short large bicep. Look at chimps, they're seriously strong fckers.

Bicep boys = chimps


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> i get good few young lads in my gym,all they want is some help and advice,and
> 
> they really do appreciate it,its well worth giving them a few mins of your time.


agree with this too, its nice to offer some advice if you feel that you are in a position to give it. a sense of togetherness instead of segregation is good for all.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> not sure of you noticed or not but i wasnt talking to you, the clue was in the way i quoted the guy who i was agreeing with.
> 
> if i wanted to have a dig at you i would link you to the scottish thread
> 
> ...


Good try 

But its my thread sorry

*I did actually highlight in bold in original post, to state fact I didnt want unrelated answers to imaginary questions*

Soo you either cant read or you are a retard or both 

Link away to Scottish thread, cant see how thats a dig ?????

Hes not posted since and you can have copy his pm he sent me if you want?????

Now back on topic.......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

benicillin said:


> I don't think thats strictly true, i could "Curl" a 35kg by giving it a good kick and swing but my pipes are far from what i would call a 'decent set of guns'
> 
> As said before, i feel a d1ck taking pictures/vids of myself in the gym let alone others so i'm not sure i can be of much use there lol


But you have decent sized Guns and are pretty hench 

A point some folk seem to be missing


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Cliff all the way.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Big Cliff all the way.


I sh1t you not, hes actually one of my all time heroes


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish i had a phone with me a few weeks ago because there was this guy curling 55kg on th eez-bar but his form was just totaly wrong. If i have a guess then i think he would do well with 30-35kg on the bar . Ill start taking the phone into teh gym now so i can capture anyone ,lol.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

the comments on those big cliff videos are just priceless


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


>


"let me work, let me work!!!!!!"

ha ha ha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Thing with Big Cliff is it's all tongue in cheek but he does shift some fvcking weights!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

benicillin said:


> the comments on those big cliff videos are just priceless


You could sell each and everyone of them comments on there on ebay for at least a million each.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've not seen any of these threads but Kev does 45kgers in this vid and his arms are 'pretty' good 






This guy's doing 100's too and whilst not anywhere near kev's level he is pretty hefty...






Whilst this guy doesn't have the development of either of the above but gets the reps out nice...






Three different guys all at massively different levels of arm size all doing the same weight. What does that tell us.... who gives a flying fvck what weight you're using, it's how big you are baby!!! :thumb:

Actually.... think this might be one of these biceps boys... (lol @ attempt to do two curls on vid)





 :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> I keep coming acrosss threads and posts relating to "skinny dudes in gym cheat curling 30-40kg dumbells" Usually with a comment "pr1cks" or [email protected] or an insult of some description!!!
> 
> ...


*



defdaz said:



I've not seen any of these threads but Kev does 45kgers in this vid and his arms are 'pretty' good 






This guy's doing 100's too and whilst not anywhere near kev's level he is pretty hefty...






Whilst this guy doesn't have the development of either of the above but gets the reps out nice...






Three different guys all at massively different levels of arm size all doing the same weight. What does that tell us.... who gives a flying fvck what weight you're using, it's how big you are baby!!! :thumb:

Actually.... think this might be one of these biceps boys... (lol @ attempt to do two curls on vid)





 :lol:

Click to expand...

Does anyone actually read OP questions\posts anymore:confused1:

Or just post whatever bollox they feel like, sort of randomly??*


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you got your internet policeman outfit on tonight jw? Stop playing with your truncheon! :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I've not seen any of these threads but Kev does 45kgers in this vid and his arms are 'pretty' good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burst out laughing at the last vid haha


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

benicillin said:


> I don't think thats strictly true, i could "Curl" a 35kg by giving it a good kick and swing but my pipes are far from what i would call a 'decent set of guns'
> 
> As said before, i feel a d1ck taking pictures/vids of myself in the gym let alone others so i'm not sure i can be of much use there lol


You think you could? Your arms look pretty built to me lol im stuck on curling 18kg :laugh:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> I keep coming acrosss threads and posts relating to "skinny dudes in gym cheat curling 30-40kg dumbells" Usually with a comment "pr1cks" or [email protected] or an insult of some description!!!
> 
> ...


Don't you just love them when they are swinging the weights up with their upper bodies. I p!ss myself at them.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I've not seen any of these threads but Kev does 45kgers in this vid and his arms are 'pretty' good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


job done mate......

Next :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i have no vids and to be honest theres no one in my gym curling 40's even with bad form well pos one guy but he does have 20 plus arms and to be fair his form is pretty poor on a lot of movements just he seems to grow well of it, however from the few vids that have gone up (utube or not) it actually seems that arm size isnt that related to power, with the exception of levrone whos form is definately accpetable none of them really have what id call a decent arm, personally even though my arms are largish they are not really strong so i think big joe you might find that alot of these so called 'bicep boys' even if they are curling 30kg dbs or above wont actually have that great an arm developement, i really truely believe its one of the few bodyparts where form is essential for size in the most part (obviously there will always be exceptions)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Don't you just love them when they are swinging the weights up with their upper bodies. I p!ss myself at them.


it works though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

surely anyone can curl 30kg - 40kg if they swing it enough lol  :lol:  lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Not sure if this thread is in regards to just bicep curls but I'll see if I can get a vid of a guy who works out in my gym

The bloke is a bit of a monster and I would class his form as shocking to be fair.

BUT

He's fvcking huge and moves huge poundage on curls / press/ bench ect ect

I think the point is he transfers massive weight from A to B and that requires muscle. Sure he wont get the isolation with his form but he probably doesn't give a sh!t lol

Its usually the small teenage lads who stand with their back to a wall trying to get perfect form on 10kg EZ curls

I know who's physique I'd rather have.

I've prob missed the point as well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> job done mate......
> 
> Next :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now the 3rd time you missed the point, same thread (my thread incidently:whistling

You REALLY are Mr Slow:confused1:

Had a whole day to think as well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> surely anyone can curl 30kg - *40kg* if they swing it enough lol  :lol:  lol


How about you post vid of your best attempt at 40kg then??

Show us what you got PHMG


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i only use 20's so cant comment unfortunately. Would love to be able to cheat rep the 40's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> i only use 20's so cant comment unfortunately. Would love to be able to cheat rep the 40's.


you could put 60kg on an olympic bar and try and swing that sucker up,i wouldnt tho..

fvck that.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Never tried cheat repping massive wieghts, my bis are sh1tty and weak.

Only one guy in our gym does, and he isn't a bicep boy - quite an impressive physique which kinda backs up jw's point - anyone that can shift that sort of poundage, regardless of form really, is goign to ahve a pretty decent set of guns.

Might start trying to swing em' about myself actually now I see that written down!!!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I love "bicep boys", just because I can slate them on here to make me feel better about my own pathetic lifting


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I cheat curl with an olympic bar every now and again.

I find it hits my forearms a treat, I've got a weird obsession about getting them as big as possible at the mo


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Think the three videos show

1. good form

2. standard form

3. bad form

With each arm progressivley being smaller as the form declines. I cant personally do 40k curls, but I am sure I could swing it. But then I dont have the biggest arms in the world either. I reckon anyone who curls 40k in reasonable form will have a decent enough arm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> you could put 60kg on an olympic bar and try and swing that sucker up,i wouldnt tho..
> 
> fvck that.


Yeah i could, but not a chance ill try. will get an injury no doubt.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i recon the more imporant question here is lets see how much people can curl with whatever form

Video's up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> i recon the more imporant question here is lets see how much people can curl with whatever form
> 
> Video's up.


bring on the bicep tears!! lol  :lol: rofl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> How about you post vid of your best attempt at 40kg then??
> 
> Show us what you got PHMG


lol, thought you might say that. (are we talking dumbells) i can curl 65kg with the bar. Not sure what i can with dumbells. Ill give it a try tonight, then (if im not in hospital) i'll post up a vid!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i recon i could take on 40k bells doign an exercise i like to call a "Hang clean and curl"

Seen JW doing this with limited success shall we say in a youtube video with a 120kg barbell if i remember correctly

:lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Team1 said:


> i recon i could take on 40k bells doign an exercise i like to call a "Hang clean and curl"
> 
> Seen JW doing this with limited success shall we say in a youtube video with a 120kg barbell if i remember correctly
> 
> :lol:


It was 125kg with the rocky soundtrack lmfao  :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Team1 said:


> i recon i could take on 40k bells doign an exercise i like to call a "Hang clean and curl"
> 
> Seen JW doing this with limited success shall we say in a youtube video with a 120kg barbell if i remember correctly
> 
> :lol:





DB said:


> It was 125kg with the rocky soundtrack lmfao  :lol:


The 140kg vid is better


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> The 140kg vid is better


Off topic, but everytime I go on youtube I get this flattering picture right in my face lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I did preachers last week. 3 sets with perfect form and decided to rock out on the last set upping the weight to 70kg for as many as I humanly could with a spotter. My form was poor but at this point my arms were rightly blasted from the previous 3 sets. Then some `Form Nazi` came over and actually whined I was using my back and that I was doing things wrong. I kid you not he was about 10stone if even (ex lightweight boxer)...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

strange_days said:


> I love "bicep boys", just because I can slate them on here to make me feel better about my own pathetic lifting


You're either very honest... or more than likely, just on the same wavelength as JW :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now the 3rd time you missed the point, same thread (my thread incidently:whistling


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

vlb said:


> :lol: :lol:


nail on the head there "give me the exact answers i want or i'll sulk"

you want this research Joe, not us. So why don't you get the videos yourself?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dam =o on the DB front ive only gone up to 20kgs. EZ and BB i can curl upwards of 40kgs. im abit of a form freak when it comes to my curling tho


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm 5'8 and I weigh about 13 stone which is just over 80kg I'm proberbly about 15% bodyfat at the moment.

I'm training back and biceps later tonight and I do like my form tbh although I do think strength is important and like to go heavy with lower reps from time to time.

I don't think I could curl 35kg dumbells although I'm gunna give it ago and see how **** my form is to get it done.

I do know though that my bideps are one of my better parts they are pretty big, I saw a lanky skinny dude about 6'3 curling 35kg dumbells the other week with horrible form and his arms look **** too. I will try and record the guy next time I see him doing it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think my sloppiest form is on barbell rows, but they're getting easier and the weight's going up with that lift so i don't care really.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

If i cheat on curls i tend to throw the weight up and excentuate the negative until i cant hold the weight up any more.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dunno i just cant picture some skinny twig armed kid even throwing 35/40 kg dumbells up there.


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

40kg dumbbell curl is a bit extreme, i've never seen anyone come close to doing anywhere near that in my gym.

But I get the principle of poor form with bicep curls.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

just trained biceps.

30kg standing curls with pretty good form, 4 reps on each.

fvck 40kg I dont think I could do it cheating


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

KJW said:


> It's not what you're lifting it's how you lift it.


no offence mate, but that is complete Bollocks


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> nail on the head there "give me the exact answers i want or i'll sulk"
> 
> you want this research Joe, not us. So why don't you get the videos yourself?


You want me to curl them (done already on youtube) of film someone????



CJones said:


> just trained biceps.
> 
> 30kg standing curls with pretty good form, 4 reps on each.
> 
> fvck 40kg I dont think I could do it cheating


^^^^ and that is pretty much point of thread (a few seemed to have missed, altho a few did get)

You are forever seeing poor formed 30-40kg dumbell curlers quoted in bollox posts

But actually anyone who can curl those sorts of weights, even if form poor I would say 99% of time has at least a decent set of Guns..

I personally have never actually seen a complete pencil neck curl anywhere near with whatever form..

So if there was they are superhuman strong and that would be impressive in itself, despite sh1t form..

So

You can all put your dummys away now..

And next time someone posts "a bicep boy with no development cheat curling 30-40kg n my gym, idiot" well you can probably bet they got bigger Guns than the poster


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> You want me to curl them (done already on youtube) of film someone????
> 
> don't really care to be honest, don't need to see it x


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> You want me to curl them (done already on youtube) of film someone????
> 
> ^^^^ and that is pretty much point of thread (a few seemed to have missed, altho a few did get)
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I've never seen anyone curl over 30kgs who didn't have decent arms.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

KJW said:


> So if they are just throwing it about then you are saying it's doing them good?


No.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

but then, if they dropped the weight down from 40kg and used a better form, perhaps there guns would be even better?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i could hammer curl the 55's for a few each..... love this as most in my gym cant press them so i demoralise all the chavs lol when they press a dbell and think yea im hench! i curl them for more reps! lol i have made a group leave the free weight room and finish up on machines before now lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

this thread begs the question.......

who gives a ****.......

with the exception of the op who obviously gives a **** (no offence)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

good point who does give a fuk? joe do you? we dont lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> this thread begs the question.......
> 
> who gives a ****.......
> 
> with the exception of the op who obviously gives a **** (no offence)


..........And you with the highest post count of anyone on this thread, apart from of course me 

*prob be another shortly LMFAO*


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't find any skinny dudes, found this though,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> ..........And you with the highest post count of anyone on this thread, apart from of course me
> 
> *prob be another shortly LMFAO*


LOL yeah mate he will be sat there like this now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wish I could cheat curl 40K


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

KRS said:


> Can't find any skinny dudes, found this though,


I find that pretty offensive, I didn't give you permission to post any of my videos.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> LOL yeah mate he will be sat there like this now


LMFAO

He will post, He will post.............

................Always does


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

lee_ said:


> I find that pretty offensive, I didn't give you permission to post any of my videos.


Suck it up or I'm posting the nudes.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm curling 30kg 5x5 with good form.. and reading some of these comments is making me feel better about my arms lol.. I'm not an experienced lifter, at all.

Bench 60kg.. dead 80kg all 5x5

Am I missing something here? :lol:

To answer my own question.. yes, this is dumbell curls not BB :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

theres bad form and still curling the DB...then theres throwing it up withentum, snapping your elbow under the weight and cleaning the weight into your chest before lettign it fall again :lol:

Some skinny twiglets might manage that if they perfect the technique of a basterdised olympic lift :lol: but no skinny twiglet not one can cheat or badly "curl" 40kg.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

funny this earlier i said no one in the gym i train lifts the 40's in any form then i see a guy doing seated hammer curls with the 50's lol yeah form was sh1te arms were about 18inch hes about 6ft maybe a bit more but to be honest with the time hes been training and the gear hes used i would expect more tbh but then again i dont know what his genetic potential is so maybe hes way beyond what he wouldve achieved otherwise


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Never seen people curling the 40kg or mentioning people curling 40kg on this forum.... interested to know where you saw that Joe. I see a lot of people basically cleaning up 20kg when they are trying to 'curl' it. Never seen anyone curl more than a 30kg dumbell and that guy was a big lad.


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

i wouldnt even try to curl that much, i saw a guy on another forum who had ripped his bicep trying (failing) to curl a stupid weight. each to their own but he didnt even look like he was curling it, more like trying to waltz with it haha.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> I'm curling 30kg 5x5 with good form.. and reading some of these comments is making me feel better about my arms lol.. I'm not an experienced lifter, at all.
> 
> Bench 60kg.. dead 80kg all 5x5
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm gonna try and curl the 30's, only usually do 20's for a few sets at the end of my pull session so i wouldn't be surprised if a video appears of me on here tomorrow.

I'll wear the pants so you all recognise me. :lol:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> i'll assume your form is pretty bad on the curls if your combined curl weight is the same as your bench!? i bench 130 for reps but could i fvck curl 65's, 30's are about as high as i can go with good form


Lol I was talking BB curls not DB. Blonde moment


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IrishRaver said:


> Lol I was talking BB curls not DB. Blonde moment


Ha, shame. I was picturing something like this:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

vlb said:


> this thread begs the question.......
> 
> who gives a ****.......
> 
> with the exception of the op who obviously gives a **** (no offence)


This begs the question, why the **** are you posting so much on this thread ? (no offence)


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol never take the phone to the GYM there going to know somethings up

Will try & film someone,

Iv curled Olympic bar with 20s on strict so 60kg, ripped my biceps last year can now dumbbell curl 25's but strait bar or EZ to much pain @ the mo lol

Would love to see someone curl 40's with reasonable form


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

strange_days said:


> This begs the question, why the **** are you posting so much on this thread ? (no offence)


6 replies in 91 posts, 3 of which were replies to people who quoted me.... not quite excessive, its just rude not to reply.

No offence taken


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's one I caught in a gym I was training in afew years ago overseas, sorry to prove a point Joe, what a tool






:tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> 6 replies in 91 posts, 3 of which were replies to people who quoted me.... not quite excessive, its just rude not to reply.
> 
> No offence taken


You know, You quite upset me te other day with your "who gives a fck" remark 

That hurt, that really hurt, that cut me deep, v.deep, like a knife into my heart..

But I picked myself up, Dusted myself off and shouted "NO J, NO, your worth more than this"

So I now sit here looking at thread viewing statistics!!!!!!!

(you can do this people by the "threads started by" in advanced search section then type VLB)

I see OF ALL the threads you started, your most popular was actually a copy of someone elses thread done many times and has only got a lowly 1600 views, Most of your threads have less than a 100 views and some with not a single reply...

This Utter bull**** thread, Now has waaay over 3000 views (and climbing).....

So it seems you and your posts are actually in the minority, I suppose you are like UKMs Ginger thread killer LOL

Remember the "JW call out"??? thread?? (Im sure you got it on favourites) That broke all viewing records in space of mins

Doubtfull your name would pull the same attention, altho you prob wouldnt want it too, your to cool to get involved in childish baiting:whistling:

Thats why your going to make me look absolutely ridiculous and ignore my post

Does beg question?? If thread is so sh1t?? why you keep checking to see if you got an "in" to post???

^^^^ that was just me thinking out load and was a retorical question, as such no need to answer or post with regards that bit..

will he post

wont he post

Shall JW make VLB appreciation thread


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

im sorry i hurt your feelings joe i have given myself a slap and promise to keep my opinions regarding your shite posts to myself in future.

in the true spirit of uk-muscle may i take this opportunity to congratulate you on reaching the dizzy heights of internet popularity, i know i speak for one and all when i say we all aspire to also one day sit in front of our pc's stroking our knobs as the read count increases on the threads we start.

Congratulations from us all. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> im sorry i hurt your feelings joe i have given myself a slap and promise to keep my opinions regarding your shite posts to myself in future.
> 
> in the true spirit of uk-muscle may i take this opportunity to congratulate you on reaching the dizzy heights of internet popularity, i know i speak for *myself* when i say *I* aspire to also one day sit in front of *MY* pc's stroking *MY* knobs as the read count increases on the threads *I CAN ONLY DREAM* start.
> 
> Congratulations from *JUST ME*. :whistling: :whistling:


*Factually edited*

Apology accepted son


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thread is a bit sh1t to be fair Joe, not your best work

:whistling:

***RS puts big plastic spoon back on its special plastic bracket on wall***

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There seems to be only one way too sort out this JW and VLB tiff - FIGHT!!!

I'll have £2 million on JW. Any odds, even 1/100. :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> There seems to be only one way too sort out this JW and VLB tiff - FIGHT!!!
> 
> I'll have £2 million on JW. Any odds, even 1/100. :lol:


Nah fcuk that, I seen that VLB in action he's a head case, I once saw him eat 20 jaffa cakes in one sitting.....round his local area he his know as 'The Head' due to a rumour (some say started by himself) he always carries around a telescopic trunchon and uses it to enforce the law on the local riff raff.....although a few stories say its actually just 12" rubber c0ck....

JW is just green......and he's on a pathetic level of AAS at present, I actually believe his 'natty' test levels may be returning.....I bet he's sitting on the sofa crying at the end of Glee of some sh1t......he used to be my hero....now its DB, he has more gunnage....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah fcuk that, I seen that VLB in action he's a head case, I once saw him eat 20 jaffa cakes in one sitting.....round his local area he his know as 'The Head' due to a rumour (some say started by himself) he always carries around a telescopic trunchon and uses it to enforce the law on the local riff raff.....although a few stories say its actually just 12" rubber c0ck....
> 
> JW is just green......and he's on a pathetic level of AAS at present, I actually believe his 'natty' test levels may be returning.....I bet he's sitting on the sofa crying at the end of Glee of some sh1t......he used to be my hero....now its DB, he has more gunnage....


Haahha, classic post Magic!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Apology accepted son


lmao

I would find it hard to think up a more condescending phrase.

maybe "Apology accepted kid"


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah fcuk that, I seen that VLB in action he's a head case, I once saw him eat 20 jaffa cakes in one sitting.....round his local area he his know as 'The Head' due to a rumour (some say started by himself) he always carries around a telescopic trunchon and uses it to enforce the law on the local riff raff.....although a few stories say its actually just 12" rubber c0ck....
> 
> JW is just green......and he's on a pathetic level of AAS at present, I actually believe his 'natty' test levels may be returning.....I bet he's sitting on the sofa crying at the end of Glee of some sh1t......he used to be my hero....now its DB, he has more gunnage....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

this thread should come with a health warning, 15 minutes of your life you wont get back.

well done on the early contender for **** thread of the year.

all im getting from this is that JW007 cares an unhealthy amount about about what other boys are doing and if he is liked on the internet.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

localeng said:


> this thread should come with a health warning, 15 minutes of your life you wont get back.
> 
> well done on the early contender for **** thread of the year.
> 
> all im getting from this is that JW007 cares an unhealthy amount about about what other boys are doing and if he is liked on the internet.


Whats the problem? you saw the thread title and thought, great! if other skinny boys can curl 40kgs there is hope for me yet?! then got disapointed it was a p1ss take thread?


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Cheating or not I have curled 40kgs at sub 13.5 [email protected] 5"8 (not sure if that's counted as a bicep boy body weight). I have a gammy shoulder atm but I'll give it a go and film it next time i hit arms (this friday), I will use lifting straps for it to support my wrists, if that's allowed?

And yes i get the point of this thread. A true skinny bicep boy would not be able to pick up a 40Kg dumbbell let alone curl it even with poor form.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't get it. If you're recruiting a whole raft of supporting muscles and momentum to swing the weight up, it's no longer a *bicep *curl.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> I don't get it. If you're recruiting a whole raft of supporting muscles and momentum to swing the weight up, it's no longer a *bicep *curl.


JW is agreeing with that, however, he is saying that even though it isnt solely biceps, your still using them more than curling something you are competely comfortable with (say 20kg strict form).

Jurys out, i say why not do both methods? Bases covered.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

localeng said:


> i wouldnt even try to curl that much, i saw a guy on another forum who had ripped his bicep trying (failing) to curl a stupid weight. each to their own but he didnt even look like he was curling it, more like trying to waltz with it haha.


That wasn't another forum that was this forum


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Jurys out, i say why not do both methods? Bases covered.


i think that each to their own, do it as you see fit, strict form or not strict form, which ever works for you, the thing about bodybuilding is that everyone will respond to different ways of doing things.



Magic Torch said:


> Whats the problem? you saw the thread title and thought, great! if other skinny boys can curl 40kgs there is hope for me yet?! then got disapointed it was a p1ss take thread?


that probably would have been funny if you knew me but since you dont it just makes you seem dumb


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> *Factually edited*
> 
> Apology accepted son


Must stop laughing :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

The great thing about this and other threads by Jdub, is that they seem to bring out the nobbers on the forum who post a rebuttal but don't realise that in actual fact they are showing themselves up.

Let's see if I get a bite


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

strange_days said:


> The great thing about this and other threads by Jdub, is that they seem to bring out the nobbers on the forum who post a rebuttal but don't realise that in actual fact they are showing themselves up.
> 
> Let's see if I get a bite


can you take your dick out "Jdub's" ass long enough to understand that people have different opinions on things, thats the wonderfull thing about thinking for yourself.

Its what makes discussion forums a good place to be, imagine if this place was filled with sheep such as you....boooooooooooooring.

yes you got a bite, and since its against forum rules to deliberatly bait you got more than just a bite


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

FOR FUKS SAKE!!!!!

i just read through 8 pages of pure sh!te....and not one cnut could post up a video of someone at their gym swinging a set of 40's......do these guys guys exist at all??? or do bbrs exagerate??? hmmmm? 

joe, surely you have a vid of yourself, last year, before you started the juice at 9st swinging a set of 12's....no? :whistling:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

enjoying myself today, pm received from my new best friend



localeng said:


> Hi strange Days
> 
> i hope you dont hold it against me but i felt that i had to report your post in the thread "skinny bicep boys"
> 
> ...


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

hehe strange days, you negged me for an earlier post on this thread (not sure why) but my rep just trebled due to that last post.... i guess im not the only one who thinks you like to rim jw

thanks partner


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ooops....posting pm's for all to see on the open board = not cool.

go sit on the naughty step!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

localeng said:


> hehe strange days, you negged me for an earlier post on this thread (not sure why) but my rep just trebled due to that last post.... i guess im not the only one who thinks you like to rim jw
> 
> thanks partner


It's a pleasure, glad you are enjoying yourself once more.


----------



## rhinotoes (Apr 19, 2010)

FOR GOD SAKE LET HIM WORK!


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

strange_days said:


> not cool apparently


why not stand by your decision to post my PM instead of following the opinions of others...

nows your chance to be your own man... lol


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

localeng said:


> why not stand by your decision to post my PM instead of following the opinions of others...
> 
> nows your chance to be your own man... lol


Well I wasn't sure how the mods would view it, at the end of the day I don't want to get a ban, but fair enough, challenge accepted, I shall now reinstate the post


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

localeng said:


> why not stand by your decision to post my PM instead of following the opinions of others...
> 
> nows your chance to be your own man... lol


Must stop laughing :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

vlb said:


> Must stop laughing :lol:


touche, i like it


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

guys fuk up with the personal turd tennis....... get some vids up or get orf joe's thread!

:lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

coflex said:


> guys fuk up with the personal turd tennis....... get some vids up or get orf joe's thread!
> 
> :lol:


relax bro we have been swapping reps in the understanding that it is only abit of banter. only jo takes this internet malarky seriously :thumbup1:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well dont even think i could pick a 40kg dumbell up off the rack never mind swing it around! however for ****s and giggles tonight my brother and i will be attempting said movement and recording for you viewing pleasure however neither of us are skinny pencil neck chavs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Well dont even think i could pick a 40kg dumbell up off the rack never mind swing it around! however for ****s and giggles tonight my brother and i will be attempting said movement and recording for you viewing pleasure however neither of us are skinny pencil neck chavs.


Does that sound safe to anyone else!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

localeng said:


> this thread should come with a health warning, *15 minutes of your life* you wont get back.
> 
> well done on the early contender for **** thread of the year.
> 
> all im getting from this is that JW007 cares an unhealthy amount about about what other boys are doing and if he is liked on the internet.


Your a very bitter nasty Man????

Its a bit concerning its taken you 15 mins to read a few page tho TBH???

No doubt knocking one out over my awesome Avvy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

localeng said:


> hehe strange days, you negged me for an earlier post on this thread (not sure why) but my rep just trebled due to that last post.... i guess im not the only one who thinks you like to rim jw
> 
> thanks partner





vlb said:


> relax bro we have been swapping reps in the understanding that it is only abit of banter. only jo takes this internet malarky seriously :thumbup1:


You Sirs are MINGES 

Purely just and Observation and in no way a critisism of your board personas 

I would also like to point out that in a previous thread, everyone stated Board persona is as per real life for most part

Just saying, Kids


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i tried curling a 40kg inbetween my chest workout on tuesday, lets just say, i could only raise it by using a heck of a lot of kick, swing, and nearly putting my back out. I'll stick to a stricter form i think lol i get your point now about having to have a decent set of pipes to curl it now - even with sh1te form


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Red bars on *local length* is my doing due fact he brought my Rim into public scrutiny!!!!!

NOT ON, HUMF!!!!!!!!!!

I prob wouldnt have negged him if I knew him!!!!

Not in real life anyway


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I darent say anything as i dont want to give anymore rim jobs to anyone today, i have my hero on this forum and i bet no one can guess who that is !!!

Play nice girls we should get along , if you want you can come to me and redeem this Only 1 each mind !!!!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

KRS said:


> Can't find any skinny dudes, found this though,


oh maaaaan i luv the cake! poster boy for deep fried marsbars and man bras.... niiiiice


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well as predicted i couldnt do 40kg even if swinging like a monkey, but got a video of my bro doing it with exceptionally bad form! So the Point jW007 is making is very valid to do that weight regardless of form your gonna be strong with a decent set of guns! Video uploading will be on in next 5 mins!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Here it is click to play! As you can see he is quite a big lad quite strong too and its still impossible for him to do this with perfect technique, and after he said he could feel it in his biceps!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i found the only problem with doing this after heavy deadlifts is that my calluses on my left hand had smoothened out so it was effecting my grip quite allot, thats why my form on the left arm was so much worse than my right arm, and to make another point i never train my biceps directly.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I couldnt even swing the buggers off the rack!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Think the proves the op`s point no videos no proof of any small lad even picking these weights up its a lot of weight to shift even swinging it you have to be strong!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

fitdog said:


> Think the proves the op`s point no videos no proof of any small lad even picking these weights up its a lot of weight to shift even swinging it you have to be strong!


videos on the second page mate...


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

jw007 said:


> No doubt knocking one out over my awesome Avvy


if middle aged men with low self esteem and an inferiority complex did it for me then i would definatly whack one out over you lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

localeng said:


> if middle aged men with low self esteem and an inferiority complex did it for me then i would definatly whack one out over you lol


Well, you've come to the right place as there are hundreds on here  lol :lol:  lol mega lolz


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

:lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

vlb said:


> videos on the second page mate...


No mate these are videos off you tube we want to see genuine videos by people you train with or yourselves trying it. Jw said in his post he doesn't want to see videos stolen of youtube etc...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

fitdog said:


> No mate these are videos off you tube we want to see genuine videos by people you train with or yourselves trying it. Jw said in his post he doesn't want to see videos stolen of youtube etc...


I know mate but regardless of source it shows that it's possible.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Not really, one of the guys is a famous body builder hardly a pencil neck, the second one is quite a big stocky guy and the third well to me they dont look like genuine 100lb dumbells he picks them off the floor far too easy , not saying they are not just saying there is no possible way we know that they are, just because it looks like 100lb is scratched onto the sides it proves nothing.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

fitdog said:


> Not really, one of the guys is a famous body builder hardly a pencil neck, the second one is quite a big stocky guy and the third well to me they dont look like genuine 100lb dumbells he picks them off the floor far too easy , not saying they are not just saying there is no possible way we know that they are, just because it looks like 100lb is scratched onto the sides it proves nothing.


your right bro, and you have just proved why this thread is a waste of time..... all it takes it for someone to question the validity of a video and were back to square one.

was fun whilst it lasted though :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> your right bro, and you have just proved why this thread is a waste of time..... all it takes it for someone to question the validity of a video and were back to square one.
> 
> was fun whilst it lasted though :thumbup1:


*15* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: He does seem remarkably active in the thread considering how pointless he considers it....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: He does seem remarkably active in the thread considering how pointless he considers it....


What else is sort of concerning is fact I think hes taken to stalking me :confused1: :confused1:

Keeps looking at my profile page??? :confused1:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What else is sort of concerning is fact I think hes taken to stalking me :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Keeps looking at my profile page??? :confused1:


Still getting picked on I see mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Disturbing I agree.

Seems GHS is still keeping a close eye on you as well!!!! :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Didn't GHS go into the military a year ago? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

eurgar said:


> Still getting picked on I see mate :lol: :lol:


Im going to come home and find Rubys rabbit in a pot on my cooker soon, I just know itmg: mg: mg:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> Didn't GHS go into the military a year ago? :confused1:


Special forces


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im going to come home and find Rubys rabbit in a pot on my cooker soon, I just know itmg: mg: mg:


doubt it mate, sure that would be very hard to do sat behind a keyboard :whistling:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: He does seem remarkably active in the thread considering how pointless he considers it....


i know mate, the reasoning behind it was usuall bollox but it has turned into something completly different :lol:



jw007 said:


> What else is sort of concerning is fact I think hes taken to stalking me :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Keeps looking at my profile page??? :confused1:


im stalking you lol,

remember this?



jw007 said:


> (you can do this people by the "threads started by" in advanced search section then type VLB)
> 
> I see OF ALL the threads you started, your most popular was actually a copy of someone elses thread done many times and has only got a lowly 1600 views, Most of your threads have less than a 100 views and some with not a single reply...


 if visiting someones profile is stalking then what the fkuc is trawling through someones threads investigating how many replies etc they have had....... hahaha fuking just owned yourself you "Minge" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The sexual tension in here is ridiculous


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> i know mate, the reasoning behind it was usuall bollox but it has turned into something completly different :lol:
> 
> im stalking you lol,
> 
> ...


16 :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

eurgar said:


> doubt it mate, sure that would be very hard to do sat behind a keyboard :whistling:


Must stop laughing:lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Certainly a contender for thread of 2011 so far


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Vlb just ask joe for a quick bum he can only say no. Its obvious youve got a man crush on him .


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

chrisj28 said:


> Vlb just ask joe for a quick bum he can only say no. Its obvious youve got a man crush on him .


i hate to use other people material but this nails it for me... :lol: :lol:



localeng said:


> if middle aged men with low self esteem and an inferiority complex did it for me then i would definatly whack one out over you lol


joesph if counting my posts in this thread is all you have got then its time for me to move on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Guy at the gym today was a bicep boy. Normal size body but he has managed a damn good of guns in fairness to him.

I was actually quite envious if I'm perfectly honest!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

P.S Joe have you ever started a thread that didn't last at least 10 pages!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

TBH Joe I'm on your profile page a far bit mate, but thats just to wank over your awesomeness


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> i hate to use other people material but this nails it for me... :lol: :lol:
> 
> joesph if counting my posts in this thread is all you have got then its time for me to move on :lol: :lol:


*17*????? Seriously, *17*

*xx*


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

CJones said:


> TBH Joe I'm on your profile page a far bit mate, but thats just to wank over your awesomeness


I just spewed up my dinner


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jw007 said:


> *17*????? Seriously, *17*
> 
> *xx*


Incidentally also your girlfriends age.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Im going to come home and find Rubys rabbit in a pot on my cooker soon, I just know itmg: mg: mg:


whos Ruby??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> i hate to use other people material but this nails it for me... :lol: :lol:
> 
> joesph if counting my posts in this thread is all you have got then its time for me to move on :lol: :lol:


Who gave you permission to bow out of my thread.. :confused1: :confused1:

Bumping for another retarded post after your 1st waste of bandwith one, and 16 subsequent more on an "apparently" sh1t thread.

Post you boring fcker, post:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

you ignoring me jdub?

not very alpha is it hahahahaha


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

localeng said:


> whos Ruby??


She's precious...


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

i bet she is


----------

